# Shuttle to PCD in Morning



## Ounce (Jul 7, 2010)

I've seen that most everyone takes a shuttle bus from the Marriott to the Performance Center on the morning of their delivery. Since myself and my wife will be driving down and thus have our own transportation, would it then be possible for us to drive ourselves to the Performance Center so we dont' have to backtrack to the hotel after the delivery is done to get the other car? Anyone with experience doing this? Thanks


----------



## Popdisplay (Oct 29, 2010)

Ounce said:


> I've seen that most everyone takes a shuttle bus from the Marriott to the Performance Center on the morning of their delivery. Since myself and my wife will be driving down and thus have our own transportation, would it then be possible for us to drive ourselves to the Performance Center so we dont' have to backtrack to the hotel after the delivery is done to get the other car? Anyone with experience doing this? Thanks


Not a problem. Just follow the van to the PCD or find your own way there so as to arrive at the designated time. Just realize ahead of time that you will have to pay for parking a non BMW within the PCD compound (parking lot). I think the fee was a reasonable $5


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

When did they start charging for parking? We didn't have to pay to park the Miata, but that was in 2007.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

My son drove me to the PCD for delivery of my 128i convertible. We did not try driving his car to the Performance Center. But I don't see a way for them to charge for parking. You just pull into an open lot - no control over entry and exit. I wouldn't park in front of the building, the lot is after the curved drive in front of the performance center. There are lots of non-BMWs in the lot, presumably employees.

Best to get it from Jonathan but I don't see where you would have to pay. On the other hand, the Marriott and the Performance Center are maybe 10 minutes apart. So there is not much back tracking if you leave your other car at the Marriott, as we did.

Jim


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

No charge for parking at the BMW Performance Center or at the BMW Manufacturing facility. You can park anywhere you like at the Performance Center. If you drive your personal non BMW vehicle to the factory, you'll have to use visitor parking.


----------

